#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Пали >  > > >  >  >  Дхаммапада, 154

## fkruk

Дхаммапада, 154:

Gahakaaraka di.t.thosi, puna geha.m na kaahasi;	
О строитель дома, ты видишь! Ты уже не построишь снова дома.

Sabbaa te phaasukaa bhaggaa, gahakuu.ta.m visa.nkhata.m.	
Все твои стропила разрушены, конек на крыше уничтожен.

Visa.nkhaaragata.m citta.m, tanhaana.m khayamajjhagaa.	
Разум на пути к развеществлению достиг уничтожения желаний.

В http://ccbs.ntu.edu.tw/DBLM/olcourse...tha154.htm#com переведено как
"Oh, house-builder, you are seen! You will not build this house again! 
All your ribs are broken; the roof is destroyed. 
My mind is *dissolute*(?); I have attained the end of all cravings."

Друзья, не подскажете ли

1. Насколько правомерно переводить "visa.nkhaara" как "равзвеществление", "растворение"? Иногда встречается перевод  как "Unformed". Что правильней?

2. "gata.m" означает именно "на пути" т.е. находящийся в процессе достижения цели? Или здесь действие уже завершено?

----------


## Ассаджи

> 1. Насколько правомерно переводить "visa.nkhaara" как "равзвеществление", "растворение"? Иногда встречается перевод как "Unformed". Что правильней?


Я бы сказал, "деконструкция", "демонтаж", процесс, обратный конструированию. Авторитетный комментарий объясняет это как "Ниббана".

Аналогично конек на крыше "демонтирован", "деконструирован" -- "visa.nkhata".

Еще один синоним Ниббаны -- "asankhata", "Неконструированное".

Часто усилия направляются не на решение основополагающей проблемы, а на устранение симптомов.
Такие симптоматически решения вызывают новые проблемы. Всё это нарастает, как снежный ком.

См. по этому поводу Магандия сутту
http://www.accesstoinsight.org/canon...ima/mn075.html

Для того, чтобы решить основополагающую проблему, нужно разобраться со всеми этими наслоениями.




> 2. "gata.m" означает именно "на пути" т.е. находящийся в процессе достижения цели? Или здесь действие уже завершено?


Авторитетный комментарий объясняет это как "anupavi.t.tha", "вошедший". Это причастие прошедшего времени, действие завершено.

----------


## fkruk

Большое спасибо, Ассаджи!

----------

